# i wanna talk about american football



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

you heard me right, canadians.

american football. the sport that almost ended over a billion dollar glass of spilled milk is back, and really big dudes are going to crash into each other repeatedly for at least another six months. guaranteed!

who do you root for? are they going to be good this year? i hope not, because that wouldn't be good for my team.

did you know matt hasselbeck is a titan now? that's weird. there's been a lot of weird moves in this short little offseason.

do the eagles really need asomugha more than the raiders?
is kevin kolb going to turn around the seemingly inept cardinals?
is ditching braylon edwards for plaxico the best idea for the jets?
would the patriots just drop off the map already?
do you even remember tebow?

this and more when we talk about american football!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

What does the future hold for the Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

according to my magic eight ball, "ask again later" followed by "don't count on it". with any hope, this means the dallas cowboys will not be playing any football this season. this is not a far cry from last season, where they played only played a little bit of football, mostly all of which was played towards the end of the season. awesome!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

But the football they did play near the end of the season when they received Jason Garrett as head coach was, while too late to salvage a playoff berth for that year, encouraging for the next season. Five wins against three losses, with the losses coming by a combined seven points. Now with a fresh start, it seems as though the Cowboys would have a favorable schedule, a winnable division, and a coach who actually has a commitment to discipline. How could things go wrong?

Also, what does your magic 8-ball say about my grandmother's favorite team, the Washington Redskins?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

What does your magic eight ball say about Sam Bradford, I need to know asap.


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

many ways! you could be playing in the same division as the seemingly powerhouse eagles. oh

also, my magic eight ball will not give me a straight answer about the redskins. i can assume from this that my magic eight ball is a fan of the beleaguered team, because like any redskins fan, they'd like to ignore the subject completely.


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

sam bradford is going to be good, but i don't know if they drafted or have taken care of the fact that they only have two recievers (danny amendola, danario alexander's right leg). i heard they got mike sims-walker, hopefully he doesn't fade in and out of existence like he's known to do and you guys have almost an entire recieving corps!

ack! i've double posted. sorry!


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 1, 2011)

GO DOLPHINS!  
Please dont suck this year! 
On another note, yay for Two-A-Days again! I cant wait for 30 hours of practice in almost 100 degree weather next week.
Time to start drinking gallons of water and actually getting some sleep, because hell lies before me.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

chapels said:


> sam bradford is going to be good, but i don't know if they drafted or have taken care of the fact that they only have two recievers (danny amendola, danario alexander's right leg). i heard they got mike sims-walker, hopefully he doesn't fade in and out of existence like he's known to do and you guys have almost an entire recieving corps!
> 
> ack! i've double posted. sorry!



I'm hoping a good team can be bought.


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

bad news kamau... we're probably going to suck this year!

the good news? we have a young and fairly bad-ass defense, and brandon marshall finally acknowledged that he's an actual crazy person. hopefully him and henne can be friends now, because if they swipe his leadership role out from underneath him again he's going to be playing back-up for a very long time! not this year though. we have some jerk from the panthers backing him up. hopefully it doesn't come down to reggie bush throwing our passes. i've got a bad feeling we're going to suffer through ronnie brown 2.0, but i think lex hilliard has the cajones to step up once bush inevitably gets injured week 12-ish. i don't know much about daniel thomas asides i don't like him as much as lex, but he better be ready to get tossed into the fire real quick!


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 1, 2011)

chapels said:


> bad news kamau... we're probably going to suck this year!
> 
> the good news? we have a young and fairly bad-ass defense, and brandon marshall finally acknowledged that he's an actual crazy person. hopefully him and henne can be friends now, because if they swipe his leadership role out from underneath him again he's going to be playing back-up for a very long time! not this year though. we have some jerk from the panthers backing him up. hopefully it doesn't come down to reggie bush throwing our passes. i've got a bad feeling we're going to suffer through ronnie brown 2.0, but i think lex hilliard has the cajones to step up once bush inevitably gets injured week 12-ish. i don't know much about daniel thomas asides i don't like him as much as lex, but he better be ready to get tossed into the fire real quick!



Seems like we both have the same prediction for this year's team, there is hope, but not really enough of it. At least their gameplay brings down ticket prices.
For me, its a short 30 minute drive and $75 to see some pro football. If they dont do all that well, its whatever, I still love the game. But seriously, I hope they
can pull off some stuff this year. :/

Do you pay attention to college football by any chance?


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

if by 'pull off some stuff' you mean 'beat the jets for the third year in a row at the meadowlands without putting up more than 200 yards offensively', me too! except this year i'd like to see some offense. i'm not paying the jets just to see them humiliated at home, i'm paying to see them routed thoroughly. i've been to two games and haven't seen more than 300 yards of dolphins offense live, they just win without it.

i would also like to take this time to apologize to anyone who was expecting american football, the band. here's a consolation
[yt]OV0LJ0Dnl7A[/yt]

edit: i don't pay a shred of attention to it! the closest team to me is army. they won a bowl game last year and only completed two passes. i read it in the paper


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 1, 2011)

chapels said:


> if by 'pull off some stuff' you mean 'beat the jets for the third year in a row at the meadowlands without putting up more than 200 yards offensively', me too! except this year i'd like to see some offense. i'm not paying the jets just to see them humiliated at home, i'm paying to see them routed thoroughly. i've been to two games and haven't seen more than 300 yards of dolphins offense live, they just win without it.
> 
> edit: i don't pay a shred of attention to it! the closest team to me is army. they won a bowl game last year and only completed two passes. i read it in the paper



Yes, a new era of explosive offensive play would definitely be a welcomed change. And I have been dragged into the whole U.F occult by my parents, so I 
spend an equal ammount of time watching college football. Also, many of my friends who have graduated play college football, so I usually give their teams some attention. 

By the way, that bowl game that Army won last year, was their first bowl game win in 25 years lol.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

At least Brett Favre won't be around shitting up the news.  I hope.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 1, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> At least Brett Favre won't be around shitting up the news. I hope.



Nonesense, that man will surely find a way.


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

no, but chad pennington will be! 

as a broadcaster 

come back...


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

why were americans stupid enough to call this sport football
most of the time you use your hands for crying out loud
did we really have to push aside actual football which is a better sport anyways?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2011)

chapels said:


> i would also like to take this time to apologize to anyone who was expecting american football, the band. here's a consolation



lol meeee

I was just going to post about /mu/ being shitheads who like bad music though.


----------



## chapels (Aug 1, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> why were americans stupid enough to call this sport football
> most of the time you use your hands for crying out loud
> did we really have to push aside actual football which is a better sport anyways?


probably this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_American_football#Intercollegiate_football


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

Soccer is for yuropeens!!!


----------



## chapels (Sep 2, 2011)

i've been inspired, folks!
inspired to continue talking about football! because i am not fast enough to play it myself. 

you don't know the pain i feel!

since i've started this thread i've learned a few things in the preseason. i now know that not only do the rams have more than two receivers, they have nine. that's a lot of receivers! they aren't going to keep that many though. i think they should keep the ones with working legs, but that didn't stop them from signing another disabled man recently.

i also learned that my team drafted a terrible running back! i shouldn't be so quick to judge, but apparently he's caught in a habait of playing backfeild hop-scotch before directing his momentum forward for two yard gains. i think reggie bush has found a friend for life

how is your team shaping up?
are you ready to disown your rookies yet?
would this discussion fair better in a different subforum?

all this and more after the bump!


----------



## Lunar (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm quite neutral about the Patriots, actually.  I focus my hate towards the Colts, Eagles, and Vicadens (Vikings).  Peyton Manning's a sissy prick who everyone seems to love and I'm never forgiving Vick for what he did.  
My old man raised me as a Bears fan.  :3  I still need to find my gear, though... 
I'm not sure who my team drafted.  I was spending the night at a friend's house the night we did our draft and had forgotten my laptop charger, so I was on auto-draft and haven't checked it yet.  
The Rams look like they'll do pretty well, this year.  They surprised me with their pre-season games; I'm impressed.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 2, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> The Rams look like they'll do pretty well, this year.  They surprised me with their pre-season games; I'm impressed.



IT'S TIME


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> why were americans stupid enough to call this sport football
> most of the time you use your hands for crying out loud
> did we really have to push aside actual football which is a better sport anyways?


Why is there always one douchebag who brings this up? Maybe soccer is boring and slow paced for it's majority, which is why it's big in Europe or whatever, they like gay boring shit over there, right? Anyway, speaking of the Dallas Cowboys, I think that good ole Tony Homo is gonna deliver a disappointing season, losing to the Redskins both times. And that's pretty much the depth of my involvement.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Why is there always one douchebag who brings this up? Maybe soccer is boring and slow paced for it's majority, which is why it's big in Europe or whatever, they like gay boring shit over there, right?


Not gonna lie, Australian football's pretty cool.  But there's just something about enjoying a Sunday evening watching 'Merican football with my family that makes me love it so much more.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 2, 2011)

What does your Magic 8 Ball say about the UNM Lobos?  Will they have a record better than last year's 1-11 this year?


----------



## chapels (Sep 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I'm quite neutral about the Patriots, actually.  I focus my hate towards the Colts, Eagles, and Vicadens (Vikings).


all of those teams are perfectly hateable. the bears drafted a billion linemen iirc, which is good. i never laughed at a football game like that giants game last season (sorry)

also i am_ so _contributing to this football avatar trend



			
				ArielMT said:
			
		

> What does your Magic 8 Ball say about the UNM Lobos?  Will they have a record better than last year's 1-11 this year?


lots of dodging the question, and finally, 'outlook not so good'

id put in my two cents but i dont know much of anything about college football. from what i do know, the mountain west is routinely not very good and boise state is really irritating to watch on tv because of their stupid blue turf. ill root for you guys and i hope someone who knows something about college ball finds this thread and can reassure you!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 3, 2011)

Cool fact: Jaguars drafted this guy - Blaine Gabert - who actually played for my high school and won literally every game.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Cool fact: Jaguars drafted this guy - Blaine Gabert - who actually played for my high school and won literally every game.


Awesome-sauce.  I forget; has Favre retired yet...?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah he's done thank god


----------



## chapels (Sep 3, 2011)

ah yes praise the lord

i haven't seen gabbert play yet but garrard is no superstar and del rio will switch out quarterbacks with little hesitation so i assume if he can show a spark he's going to have his chance sooner than later

on the topic of rookie qbs i was watching vikings/texans (why? good question) and christian ponder looks awesome. maybe it's just the texans terrible defense but that was fun to watch and looks way promising. it's sad he probably won't see the field again for the rest of the season


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

I lol'd at Ocho-Cinco when someone else got the jersey number 81.  Guess who's fucked now.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I lol'd at Ocho-Cinco when someone else got the jersey number 81.  Guess who's fucked now.



nice chicago av.  _not_


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> nice chicago av.  _not_


Well, what do _you_ recommend, Negative Nancy?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Well, what do _you_ recommend, Negative Nancy?



Bengals!   lol


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Bengals!   lol


Bah humbug.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 3, 2011)

If you want to see a football team toss a game that should be in the bag, watch the Lobos.  They should've won easily on the last play of the game, but they fumbled at the end of a great drive instead.  Amazingly, they fumbled earlier in the game just one yard from scoring as well.

Looks like the Magic 8 Ball was right, at least as far as the season start goes.


----------



## chapels (Sep 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I lol'd at Ocho-Cinco when someone else got the jersey number 81.  Guess who's fucked now.


i'm pretty sure you talking about aaron hernandez and i read an article mentioning that he wanted #81 to begin with but randy "mother fucking" moss took it

mcnabb had to give a shout out to the vikings kicker's band in a press conference and buy him an ice cream cone in exchange for wearing number 5, haha


ArielMT said:


> If you want to see a football team toss a game that should be in the bag, watch the Lobos. Looks like the Magic 8 Ball was right, at least as far as the season start goes.


oh girl i know how you feel. ive been following my beloved team of choke artists for years. it only makes it sweeter when they win... so long as you can keep your eyes open that long

and jeez, im reading an article about this game... five fumbles? someone is going to be carrying a football around campus getting punched all week


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 3, 2011)

chapels said:


> five fumbles



holy god


----------



## chapels (Sep 6, 2011)

chapels said:


> i haven't seen gabbert play yet but garrard is no superstar and del rio will switch out quarterbacks with little hesitation so i assume if he can show a spark he's going to have his chance sooner than later


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/6936966/jacksonville-jaguars-release-david-garrard-days-opener

im thinking gabbert might get some late season starts now


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 7, 2011)

I hate football.


----------



## chapels (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for posting


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 12, 2011)

Football post:  Michael Vick is a prick because he made Sam Bradford sad.  A shameful rush.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 13, 2011)

Glaice said:


> I hate football.


 
Thats cool.


Mike BrownThe Bengals are still the asscancer of the NFL IMO.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 13, 2011)

So my mom is a Colts fan and my stepdad loves the Steelers.  Guess who was pissed off when I came home from the sports bar in my Bears gear


----------



## chapels (Sep 13, 2011)

q





HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> 
> Mike BrownThe Bengals are still the asscancer of the NFL IMO.


i still can't believe they won. they shouldn't have, really. haden had a.j. green's number all day, benson breaks through the line during garbage time to make it look way more lopsided than it actually was. its still baffling but that's the browns for you. finding new ways to lose in the fourth wuarter every sunday afternoon



lunar_helix said:


> So my mom is a Colts fan and my stepdad loves the Steelers. Guess who was pissed off when I came home from the sports bar in my Bears gear


giants fans (because you were wearing a rex grossman jersey)


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 13, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> my stepdad loves the Steelers.



lmao


----------



## Lunar (Sep 13, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> lmao


I know, right?  Hey, did the Rams win?  I can't remember... I just saw highlights throughout my game and I don't have any St. Louis players on my Fantasy team, so... :b


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 13, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I know, right?  Hey, did the Rams win?  I can't remember... I just saw highlights throughout my game and I don't have any St. Louis players on my Fantasy team, so... :b










no


----------



## Lunar (Sep 13, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> no


They're gonna pick themselves up.  They're doing pretty awesome this year.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck ya football's back. The 2010 Cowboys are back and Romo's making some of the best bullet interceptions of his career! That was one fine game mah 'Boys blew on Sunday.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 14, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck ya football's back. The 2010 Cowboys are back and Romo's making some of the best bullet interceptions of his career! That was one fine game mah 'Boys blew on Sunday.


Yup, I'm pretty sure everyone but my mom and stepdad are pleased with Sunday's outcomes.  c:


----------



## chapels (Sep 14, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck ya football's back. The 2010 Cowboys are back and Romo's making some of the best bullet interceptions of his career! That was one fine game mah 'Boys blew on Sunday.








the world thanks you, tony romo

and as far as the rams go, i heard bradford got a finger boo-boo and steve jackson pinched his hammy. oh yeah, and amendola snapped his god damned arm right the fuck in half. who cares about those other five guys?
oh, or the three already keeping the bench warm. 
and the guy whose been on ir since last year.

on a positive note: you have an eleven man roster for the special olympics


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 14, 2011)

chapels said:


> the world thanks you, tony romo
> 
> and as far as the rams go, i heard bradford got a finger boo-boo and steve jackson pinched his hammy. oh yeah, and amendola snapped his god damned arm right the fuck in half. who cares about those other five guys?
> oh, or the three already keeping the bench warm.
> ...



EAT SHIT


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 14, 2011)

chapels said:


> the world thanks you, tony romo
> 
> and as far as the rams go, i heard bradford got a finger boo-boo and steve jackson pinched his hammy. oh yeah, and amendola snapped his god damned arm right the fuck in half. who cares about those other five guys?
> oh, or the three already keeping the bench warm.
> ...



haaaaaaaaaaaaa tony homo


----------



## chapels (Sep 14, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> EAT SHIT


whos the next big rams wide out

i need to know for a project


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, at least Tony Romo doesn't/didn't play for the Lobos, who allowed a Razorback touchdown on the fourth play of the game and, if not for a rightly-awarded offensive holding call, would've allowed two touchdowns within the first five downs of the game.  (I turned it off after that.)  Mike Locksley's career head coaching record at UNM is now 2-24 (2-15).  By contrast, UNM's previous head coach, Rocky Long, now head coaching SDSU, left UNM with a record of 65-69 (40-34).


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 14, 2011)

chapels said:


> whos the next big rams wide out
> 
> i need to know for a project



Sims-Walker or Clayton


----------



## chapels (Sep 15, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Well, at least Tony Romo doesn't/didn't play for the Lobos, who allowed a Razorback touchdown on the fourth play of the game and, if not for a rightly-awarded offensive holding call, would've allowed two touchdowns within the first five downs of the game.  (I turned it off after that.)  Mike Locksley's career head coaching record at UNM is now 2-24 (2-15).  By contrast, UNM's previous head coach, Rocky Long, now head coaching SDSU, left UNM with a record of 65-69 (40-34).


yikes. if there's one thing the lobos are good for, it's making me feel better about other games. at least your quarterback wasn't terrible... according to the stats sheet. you have to find a pro team before you fall into some kind of crippling football depression. urlacher was a lobo (rest in peace mamma urlacher)



Antonin Scalia said:


> Sims-Walker or Clayton


definitely walker then, clayton's on injured reserve until week 6-ish. drat

edit: week 8. personally i'd like to see more danario alexander, but he's probably going to leave the field crippled too with his track record


----------



## Lunar (Sep 15, 2011)

What?!  Lavoyda's died??  Damn it, now I'm mad!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 15, 2011)

chapels said:


> yikes. if there's one thing the lobos are good for, it's making me feel better about other games. at least your quarterback wasn't terrible... according to the stats sheet. you have to find a pro team before you fall into some kind of crippling football depression. urlacher was a lobo (rest in peace mamma urlacher)
> 
> 
> definitely walker then, clayton's on injured reserve until week 6-ish. drat
> ...



I have faith a new guy will go bananas and run hundreds of yards.  Maybe.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 15, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaa tony homo



If he was homo he'd be better at handling balls.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 15, 2011)

chapels said:


> yikes. if there's one thing the lobos are good for, it's making me feel better about other games. at least your quarterback wasn't terrible... according to the stats sheet.



Nor on the field, but even the best quarterback in the world needs ten good men on the field and a few more on the sideline.

The Lobos have been the butt of college football jokes for decades; I'm used to it.  But still, when you're a heavily unfavored underdog playing against a BCS-ranked team, you can't let your opponent's victory come easily.



chapels said:


> you have to find a pro team before you fall into some kind of crippling football depression.



Satellite TV packages aren't worth it, and the radio stations in range rarely broadcast NFL games.

I'm partial to the Rams and the Chiefs for purely illogical reasons.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I'm partial to the Rams and the Chiefs for purely illogical reasons.


The reasons are not illogical this year.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea man


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

But Romo played injured and led his team to victory this week in an inspirational performance. Way to fight back, Cowboys. On Monday night, the Giants struggled to beat the league's worst team and had to resort to faking injuries to win. Shame on them!


----------



## chapels (Sep 20, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Yea man


ahahah yesss, that had me dying. it looked so completely intentional. i'm glad there's a gif


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

My whole weekend went to shit, after being dumped and then almost losing my job... and the Bears couldn't even play a fucking decent game.  Way to go, Chicago.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 20, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> But Romo played injured and led his team to victory this week in an inspirational performance. Way to fight back, Cowboys. On Monday night, the Giants struggled to beat the league's worst team and had to resort to faking injuries to win. Shame on them!


 
still tony homo


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> But Romo played injured and led his team to victory this week in an inspirational performance. Way to fight back, Cowboys.



Evidence lies, I'm sure Romo faked an injury to prove that Kitna is as terrible as he is. :V

The Falcons-Eagles game was a great match up though.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 20, 2011)

TONY HOMO N' MICHAEL DICK THIS SEASON


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Evidence lies, I'm sure Romo faked an injury to prove that Kitna is as terrible as he is. :V  The Falcons-Eagles game was a great match up though.


   No, no. He actually had a punctured lung in addition to a bruised rib, which means another similar hit to that same area could have sent him to the ER, or even worse. That is, if you trust the Cowboys' official injury report which I do. Many of the games were fun to watch this week- the Bills-Raiders game was an absolute blast that went down to the wire, the Giants showed that only a few dumb plays like a backwards pass Bradford never should have thrown could have made a game against the league's worst team needlessly dramatic, the Falcons had a thrilling come-from-behind win in Atlanta, and the Cowboys got a total team effort to beat San Francisco.  And the Redskins needed some comeback magic of their own to win so it was a great Week 2.  And just think that we would have had none of this if not for that new CBA.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 20, 2011)

*Michael Prick

*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 20, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> *Michael Prick
> 
> *


 





yea


----------



## chapels (Sep 23, 2011)

bills-raiders was a god damned riot, turned it on at halftime and was not disappointed. david nelson is a beast and the bills have one of the most fun teams in the league to watch right now. pats-bills is going to be a shootout

speaking of the bills and suddenly being reminded by that gif of brian moorman being layed the fuck out, like two years ago or something he was the only pro-bowler on the team and was featured on the "order your season tickets now!" reminders that you get in the mail. he was punting out of his own endzone. way to sell 'em, bills


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 24, 2011)

My Aggies lost today in spectacular four turnovers fashion. That'll learn me for having anything other than pessimism for our football program.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

The UNM Lobos will be playing next Saturday without head coach Mike Locksley.  His all-time college football coaching record is 2-26 (2-14) spanning 2 1/3 seasons.

http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s2300321.shtml

http://www.krqe.com/dpp/sports/fans'-happy-howling:-bye-by-locksley

It's bad when your team's fans *cheer* the firing of their coach.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> The UNM Lobos will be playing next Saturday without head coach Mike Locksley.  His all-time college football coaching record is 2-26 (2-14) spanning 2 1/3 seasons.
> 
> http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s2300321.shtml
> 
> ...



We did that when we chucked Franchionie out in 2007.

In other news, looking forward to more Cowboy lulz tonight.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> We did that when we chucked Franchionie out in 2007.
> 
> In other news, looking forward to more Cowboy lulz tonight.



It's odd that Locksley got fired after his team's best performance of the year (managing to gain an overtime before losing), except that the final straw appears to be for an off the wall off the field antic.  Copied from someone's tweet: "Idiot of the week: New Mexico head coach Locksley fired after recruit gets a DWI...driving Locksley's car. http://es.pn/nN5qjU"  Of everyone involved, only Mikey was old enough to drink.

And it still sucks I can't see or hear an NFL game.  I'll just have to read about it after it's over.  :c


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 1, 2011)

football thread I give up


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 1, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> football thread I give up



36PF-96PA?  What happened?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 2, 2011)

Pre season 4-0, season 0-3.  WTF MAN


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 2, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Pre season 4-0, season 0-4.  WTF MAN


 
FTWTFFY.  I found a radio station that actually broadcasts NFL games, and they broadcast the Redskins at Rams game.  There were times I thought I was listening to a college football game.

Also, the Chiefs-Vikings game.  It amazed me that a team could win a football game with almost all the touchdowns in the game scored by their opponents.

Heh, and the Cowboys blew another big lead.


----------



## Perception (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive never watched American football (AFL/Ausfag here), but is it something that i should watch just to see what its like? Like do you think that its an interesting sport?

Also, if it is a fairly slow game mainly based on tactics (Like soccer) i will have no interest in it at all...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 3, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> FTWTFFY.  I found a radio station that actually broadcasts NFL games, and they broadcast the Redskins at Rams game.  There were times I thought I was listening to a college football game.
> 
> Also, the Chiefs-Vikings game.  It amazed me that a team could win a football game with almost all the touchdowns in the game scored by their opponents.
> 
> Heh, and the Cowboys blew another big lead.



The Cowboys and my Aggies both blew spectacular leads. Romo delivers again!

Also, Romo pout:

[yt]o7YQsPtJdpM[/yt]


----------



## chapels (Oct 5, 2011)

you can watch football online but i cant link here because i might get banned

antonin you cant give up unless the dolphins beat you to a w


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 5, 2011)

Haven't posted on the forums in a bit, been busy.

But I feel this is the perfect place to throw down some quick football thoughts.

1)  The media frenzy over Tony Romo is completely ridiculous.  The expectations for him were completely fabricated based simply on where he played rather than his ability.  Romo has proved throughout his career that he can't come up big in the clutch.  He's a great statistical quarterback and he'll almost always make fantasy owners happy.  However, he's immature, hasn't learned to get rid of the ball, and has never really been a true leader on that team.  Now, I can't blame it entirely on him.  I think he'd be a Top 3 quarterback and may have won a Super Bowl if Bill Parcells had still been there to push him in the same way he pushed Phil Simms.  Instead he's been surrounded by divas like Terrel Owens and Roy Williams, was coached by a lame duck like Wade Phillips, and is being pressured by an oppressive owner like Jerry Jones.  To be shocked at him and his team collapsing and being disappointing this year is no where near shocking and the expectations for them are entirely unfounded.

2)  The Philadelphia Eagles are continuing to prove the point the Miami Heat proved this past NBA season.  You can't just buy a bunch of high-caliber players, throw them together on one team, and expect them to win.  They are suffering from "Dream Team Syndrome" which oddly enough didn't start with the Heat, but with the USA Basketball Team in the early 2000s.  You have a team that on paper is the best ever assembled, but when they don't bring the right attitude and expect things handed to them, they end up crumbling to lowly teams.  Here's what we have: an ineffective defensive coordinator who is forcing his zillion dollar secondary to play zone coverage.  Zone is NOT a defensive scheme when you're paying corners the kind of money they are, and when you have guys like Asante Samuel, Antonio Rogers-Cromartie, and Namdi.  Every single one of those guys should be playing man coverage, maybe throw Rogers-Cromartie in a zone situation in Nickle packages.  Also, you'd think while they were going on their spending frenzy they would have invested in some quality linebackers.  Instead you have probably the most inexperienced group in football right now, and it showed in Week 3 when Brandon Jacobs was able to cut loose for a 40-yard touchdown pass.  That simple should NEVER happen.

On offense you're looking at absolutely no leadership.  The offensive line has more leaks than a screen door.  Michael Vick is absolutely right when he says he gets hit a lot, but it's not because refs aren't protecting, it's because his big guys up front aren't.  This season he seems extremely hesitant to scramble, the one aspect of his game where he's truly dangerous.  A big part of that, I think, is the concussion he suffered in Week 2.  I'm of the opinion that he shouldn't have come back for that Week 3 Giant game, since he put himself in a position where he couldn't perform on a high level, and could have hurt himself much more.  There's no way he was ready to return.  On the flip side, LeSean McCoy is an absolute beast and Andy Reid would do well to try and give that man as many carries as possible over the game.  It's just a shame they can't punch the ball in on goal line situations because of the aforementioned offensive line.

3)  The Lions and Bills are perhaps the best thing that could possibly happen for the NFL.  Here are two teams which were consistently in the basement of their respective divisions, now playing at an extremely high level.  The Lions have done it with a couple of great first-round picks like Suh, Calvin "Megatron" Johnson, and Stafford.  Johnson is arguably the best WR in the league and Stafford is really going to flourish having him in the lineup.  The Bills on the other hand have done it with heart with virtual nobodies.  Who would have thought a Harvard-grad (Fitzpatrick) would play at such a high-level?   But the guy is playing smart football.  I'm of the firm belief that players who've done well in their studies like Fitzpatrick and Justin Tuck (Notre Dame-grad) have a leg up on their constituents who've gotten by on talent alone.  I think the Bills can realistically build a contender around Fitzpatrick.  Also, love their "Old-is-New-Again" uniforms.

4)  Last point cause I don't want to make too big a wall of text.  Gotta talk about my Giants.  They've exceeding so many of my expectations having so many of their high-profile players going down with season-ending injuries.  Aaron Ross FINALLY is living up to his first-round draft choice status by playing at a high level at the cornerback position.  I'd still feel safer if Terrel Thomas was back there, but I can make due for now.  Greg Jones and Jaquine Williams have filled in nicely for the MLB position, though I think Williams is the run-away hit, being a seventh-round pick and a speed guy which is something the Giants haven't seen at the linebacker position since Jesse Armstead in the late 80s, early 90s.  Since the first week, I've said that Jake Ballard deserves to be our starting tight end.  The kid has the same exact build as Kevin Boss and shows just as much of an upside.  He seriously needs to get more touches because he can be a HUGE factor in the Red Zone, and help take some pressure off of our receivers.  Victor Cruz, the young local kid, has showed why so many people were so excited about him after the preseason last year.  I think he'll be a great fit in the slot with Nicks and Manningham playing out wide.  

The biggest problems I see right now are the offensive line and our run defense.  The OL was reshuffled this offseason and it shows.  These guys have been ineffective at creating holes for our running game which is a SERIOUS problem considering that a big part of Giants football is that smashmouth style that has won us championships.  Jacobs and Bradshaw simply aren't the kind of running backs who can dance around in the backfield to get free.  They NEED those wholes.  Picking up Henry Hynoski was a good start as a true fullback to plow the way forward, but holes still need to be created.  On the flip-side, our defensive line and linebackers have done a horrible job stopping the run.  The show flashes here and there, but it's clear that they need help filling the gaps.  Justin Tuck needs to get healthy because a large part of his game is run stopping.  Osi is great for sacks, but throughout his career he's never been an effective runstopper.  I think another problem is that Antrell Rolle hasn't had the chance to help stop the run coming up from the safety position because they've had him playing nickle at times.  If Prince Amukamara comes back soon, Rolle can go back to playing his natural position and can give some much needed speed on the line to help stop the run in the backfield, as well as put another quality tackler in the box.

Phew.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam Bradford: where receiver?!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 8, 2011)

That Dream Team Syndrome thing reminded me of two quotes by Basketball Hall of Famer John Wooden:

"The main ingredient of stardom is the rest of the team."
"A player who makes a team great is more valuable than a great player."


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 11, 2011)

Seriously switching to baseball here, even though I loathe baseball.  Whoever wins, Rams lose.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 11, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Seriously switching to baseball here, even though I loathe baseball.  Whoever wins, Rams lose.



Whenever Pujols comes up to bat, St. Louis fans should start chanting "PAY THAT MAN"!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 11, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Whenever Pujols comes up to bat, St. Louis fans should start chanting "PAY THAT MAN"!



He has outlived his usefulness by asking for more cash money and will be encased in bronze at the entrance to Busch stadium at the end of his contract.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 11, 2011)

So how about the Chicago Bears?  Absolutely brilliant drive in the two-minute drill at the end of the game.  Well, except for that little clock management thing.  :3c

Also, "the undefeated Detroit Lions."


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 11, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> He has outlived his usefulness by asking for more cash money and will be encased in bronze at the entrance to Busch stadium at the end of his contract.



Compared to the Yankees' lineup of stars who shit the bed during the post-season, I'd pay Pujols whatever he wants.  The man's hitting .333 in 14 postseason series and has an OBP of .433.  That's friggin huge.



ArielMT said:


> Also, "the undefeated Detroit Lions."



As I said before, good for football.

They'll definitely at least get the Wild Card.  But it doesn't look like any other team in the NFC wants that sixth seed.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 12, 2011)

Dream Team... Philadelphia Eagles... LOL!


----------



## chapels (Oct 18, 2011)

i hope the colts don't beat us to andrew luck


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 19, 2011)

chapels said:


> i hope the colts don't beat us to andrew luck



Be sure to pick up your Suck For Luck t-shirt today!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 19, 2011)

world series bitch; also football


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 20, 2011)

HAHHAHAHA OAKLAND RAIDERS WTF TRADE JKHelelear';gl,';d;,g'asdese







2 first round pics for Carson Palmer?

Thats coo


----------



## Glitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Hell yeah, Packers.  
I'm not just some fair-weather fan, either.  

-from Wisconsin-


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 23, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> HAHHAHAHA OAKLAND RAIDERS WTF TRADE JKHelelear';gl,';d;,g'asdese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Davis isn't dead.  He's just waiting to have another press conference to say Palmer isn't a true Raider when he fucks up.


----------



## chapels (Oct 24, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> HAHHAHAHA OAKLAND RAIDERS WTF TRADE JKHelelear';gl,';d;,g'asdese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i overheard this on the news, started laughing, didn't believe it and looked it up on the internet

its still hard for me to wrap my head around

edit: unrelated fuck you tebow


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't get all the hate on Tebow.  Seriously, I don't.

Did the NO Saints play a college football team on Sunday night?  That tied the post-merger NFL record for most points scored by a team in a single game.

Also, how about the Seahawks and Browns?  That's gotta suck, losing in a touchdown-less game, but not as much as losing a player to an injury in pregame warm-ups.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 24, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I don't get all the hate on Tebow.  Seriously, I don't.



The hate is stemming from the fact people have crowned him the next Joe Montana and when you look at the game he had yesterday, he just looked awful.  The only reason why he won was because he was playing the Dolphins.

The Saints game was crazy, though seeing Sean Petyon chow down in the coach's booth was hilarious.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 24, 2011)

Tim Tebow: DOOOOOOOMED


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The hate is stemming from the fact people have crowned him the next Joe Montana and when you look at the game he had yesterday, he just looked awful.  The only reason why he won was because he was playing the Dolphins.



Yeah, I don't get the hype, either.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The Saints game was crazy, though seeing Sean Petyon chow down in the coach's booth was hilarious.



Still no TV, only radio and Internet charts, so I wasn't able to see any of that.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2011)

Monday Night Football is fumbletastic!  The first half saw the Ravens get only 12 yards total progress, and no earned first downs by either team.

Where are the pro teams?  I thought I was tuning into NFL games this season.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 24, 2011)

Primetime football this year has been atrocious.  MNF is no surprise.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2011)

Not even a 50-yard penalty can help the Ravens, and the announcers are laughing as they're describing the Jaguars as moving right-to-left and the Ravens as moving right-to-left.  This is embarrassing.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 25, 2011)

Bring back John Madden Fox!!!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 31, 2011)

Scalia get in here and talk up the city of St. Louis.

I don't think there's a happier place anywhere in the US right now.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 31, 2011)

TIm TeabOWNED


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 31, 2011)

HA HA HA TEXAS


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone kept up with the bills? Kind of a random team to be doing so well this season. lol 
I do this thing at school where when everyone's talking about the cowboys (i live in east texas) I just kreep in and whisper "...bills...buffalo bills..."


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think La Russa has ever smiled in his life.  Like ever.

Foster, the Bills haven't been that bad of a team over the past two seasons.  By no means are they complete, but they know how to make adjustments and can stay competitive.  They've only been missing one or two players to be a top-tier contender, not to mention they have to deal with the fact that they play in the same division as the Patriots and Jets.  It's tough for them, but they have the pieces with Fitzpatrick, his corp of receivers, Fred Jackson, and their defense.  They have a legit shot at making a run for the wild card, I think.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2011)

The AFC West is now a three-way tie,
And it's not very hard to see just why.
/Zecora

A Halloween horror on national TV:

[yt]h-QUrI4hRJQ[/yt]

Play, prophetic words, play, commentary, play, freak gift.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck Philip Rivers.  The guy's a total douche, had an amazing team around him in a good situation to win Super Bowls like Eli and Big Ben who were drafted in the same class, and hasn't done anything for them.

Well done.

At least we finally had an entertaining primetime game for once.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 1, 2011)

The state of Missouri probably experienced the most winning last week in sports.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 3, 2011)

lol football elitists. THIS IS MY FAVORITE THREAD!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 3, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The state of Missouri probably experienced the most winning last week in sports.



Tony is retiring so I must move states


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Tony is retiring so I must move states



Francona might be tempted to show up there.  I'd hold off.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 4, 2011)

(Double post, I know.  Shut up.)

Quite possibly the single biggest week in the NFL this season, and it just so happens to be kicking off the second half of the season.

Giants - Pats
Jets - Bills
Bucs - Saints
Ravens - Steelers
Bears - Eagles

Not to mention LSU vs Alabama tomorrow.

This week's gonna be friggin amazing.  Thank God I have friends with Sunday Ticket.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the LSU-Bama game.


----------



## chapels (Nov 6, 2011)

how could you possibly forget the glory of broncos - raiders


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 6, 2011)

chapels said:


> how could you possibly forget the glory of broncos - raiders



Cause Tebow is going to get annihilated, I believe.  I think the Raiders win big.

Also, this is all you need to know about Raiders-Broncos.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 6, 2011)

I came.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 6, 2011)

American football summed up: 10 fewer yards but an extra down to help out.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I came.



That was a good shot, but New York still has two teams.  WTF man


----------



## chapels (Nov 7, 2011)

*three

ballard is doing his fucking thing out there. picking him up in fantasy for sure

so much for the raiders winning big. carson palmer is making an ass out of himself, andy dalton is outperforming him in his first season in cincy. maybe not stats-wise, i haven't looked it up, but as far as wins go? best start since the '88 superbowl team is what they're saying. i didn't expect jack shit out of them. the raiders fucked over their starting quarterback after putting up one of their best starts in a while by landing captain mediocre carson palmer, and lost to the seemingly spiraling out of control broncos. something about the broncos brings about the mental image of a drowning horse that won't just go under already

all i want for christmas is the bills to win the division

and the fish won this week so...get well soon peyton

if we lose out on luck, i think we pick up campbell and another rookie


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

REVIVING THREAD
http://www.manningface.com/


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 16, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> REVIVING THREAD
> http://www.manningface.com/



This is gold.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 16, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is gold.


http://cutlerface.com/


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't be alarmed y'all.

But Tim Tebow might be Jesus.



Antonin Scalia said:


> REVIVING THREAD
> http://www.manningface.com/



I see your link and raise you:

[yt]w_jNGruJDi4[/yt]


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 18, 2011)

I need to find another radio station.  I don't mind a station breaking away to commercials, but it's hell when the station breaks the Internet stream away during the broadcast, cutting everyone off mid-sentence.  "Sanchez out of the shotgun.  Takes the snap, throws for the end zone, and-- Hi, Jay Farner here with great news from Quicken Loans!"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2011)

Boomer Sooner.


----------



## chapels (Nov 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I need to find another radio station.  I don't mind a station breaking away to commercials, but it's hell when the station breaks the Internet stream away during the broadcast, cutting everyone off mid-sentence.  "Sanchez out of the shotgun.  Takes the snap, throws for the end zone, and-- Hi, Jay Farner here with great news from Quicken Loans!"



now youll never know if it was incomplete or just intercepted!

speaking of, lmao @ the jets in general

the dolphins were awesome today, and they've really turned it around in the last few weeks. moore is developing a rapport with his receivers one by one, and there's even new players getting involved. reggie bush is looking like he might be worth whatever money we are probably paying him. speaking of showing up... where was this defense all season?

giants just got done looking like a bunch of jackasses. ballard put his hands on backwards, nicks was shadowed, cruz looked good showing up asomugha for one big play per quarter. brandon jacobs sucks. brandon jacobs really, really sucks. he is no more liable to explode on any play than a wet firework. i really can't get over how bad he is. how are you putting up with this crap?

anyone else think ochocinco is going to put up a game tomorrow in arrowhead? maybe deion branch losing his job soon? i think it could happen


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 21, 2011)

chapels said:


> giants just got done looking like a bunch of jackasses. ballard put his hands on backwards, nicks was shadowed, cruz looked good showing up asomugha for one big play per quarter. brandon jacobs sucks. brandon jacobs really, really sucks. he is no more liable to explode on any play than a wet firework. i really can't get over how bad he is. how are you putting up with this crap?



I'm not putting up with it and I'm making a mental note never to show up to see a live Giants/Eagles game.  The past four times I have, they've lost.  So from now own I'm sitting my ass in front of a TV.  At least then I can change the channel.

Jacobs is gone after this year.  I'm tired of his ho-hum attitude towards everything, that he feels like he deserves to be a bigger part of the offense.  Yet when we throw him in there he is simply incapable of making plays.  And it's not all his fault.  I'm not confident that if Bradshaw were in the game he would have helped us go over 50 yards that game.

TERM'S TOP 3 OFFSEASON MOVES FOR THE G-MEN:

1) Fire Offensive Line coach Pat Flaherty.  He's done an awful job motivating the line to do their jobs.  They haven't run blocked all season and now they're starting to give up on pass protection.  Eli can't win games if he takes a five-step drop and the D-Line is two feet in front of him.

2) Invest in a high-round Left or Right Tackle.  Will Beaty and Kareem McKenzie have been playing probably the worst football out of any of the O-Linemen.  Diel, Snee, and Bass aren't exactly lighting it up, but those guys at least seem to me like competent O-Linemen who can stick around while we rebuild the line either through free agency or the draft.  Since McKenzie's contract is up this year, at least I know for a fact he'll be given the pink slip.

3) Draft a running back, possibly from the second or third round.  With Jacobs gone, we need to add more depth.  Bradshaw's not going to be around much longer because of his foot.  And unless Jerry Reese (Giants GM) knows something the rest of us don't about DJ Ware and Da'Rel Scott, drafting a high value running back could help.

Aside from that I'm just very disappointed in my G-Men.  They pretty much have to sweep the Cowboys to have any shot of winning the division at this point, while also beating Washington, the Jets, and the Saints.  No way in hell, I think, they even get close to beating Green Bay.


----------



## israfur (Nov 21, 2011)

Patriots representin.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 21, 2011)

Kansas City Chiefs in the House!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 21, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Kansas City Chiefs in the House!!!!!!!!


Pffft

Tim Tebow: Magical White Person


----------



## chapels (Nov 22, 2011)

definitely agreed about the running back situation. i saw d.j. ware miss a massive hole and run right into the line, falling down for negative yards when he could have had at least 6. then he got injured a few plays later. maybe things will start looking up with bradshaw back


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 22, 2011)

chapels said:


> definitely agreed about the running back situation. i saw d.j. ware miss a massive hole and run right into the line, falling down for negative yards when he could have had at least 6. then he got injured a few plays later. maybe things will start looking up with bradshaw back



I seriously doubt it.  Again, I think more than 75% of the problem is the offensive line not getting any push.  

They should go back and watch some NFL Films clips of Lombardi explaining how to run.

[yt]RUmh7afEl5M[/yt]


----------



## Slighted (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn, football thread is quiet, a shame.

It's been a good season so far, I love all the surprises, the 49ers being the best one, with the Lions close behind. Even though I'm a Bears fan, I still like seeing the Lions actually doing something for a change.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 23, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Damn, football thread is quiet, a shame.
> 
> It's been a good season so far, I love all the surprises, the 49ers being the best one, with the Lions close behind. Even though I'm a Bears fan, I still like seeing the Lions actually doing something for a change.



Just wait until the pre-superbowl poo flinging begins


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 24, 2011)

Did anyone else see the Reggie Bush middle school football tapes?  lmao


----------



## Slighted (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm always up for a good poo-fling, if you know what I mean. 

Largely, I mean that I'd rather watch than be involved.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 24, 2011)

Nickelback plays in Ford Stadium during halftime, injuring a Lions player getting the set off the field according to the radio, and the Lions go on to lose in a blow-out after an evenly matched first half.

Maybe the fans were right and Nickelback shouldn't have played.


----------



## chapels (Nov 24, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Did anyone else see the Reggie Bush middle school football tapes?  lmao



please share!


really close against the cowboys today but lost. we aren't going to get a high round draft pick _or_ a late season 'if x loses at y, a loses at z, b wins the next three games, and c's plane crashes en-route d' playoff tease. who knew you could still be in contention after starting 0-7

i got some really good sleep after the lions game turned 21-0, that's a positive. lets get positive folks

im thankful football has been fun to watch for the past month


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't find the older vids that CBS showed but check this out
[video=youtube;TO3Q2j8tBVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO3Q2j8tBVM[/video]
Also Packers will go to the superbowl again surprise surprise


----------



## chapels (Nov 24, 2011)

i like how his jersey has already been torn to shreds before the very first highlight


----------



## Slighted (Nov 24, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Maybe the fans were right and Nickelback shouldn't have played.




Let's unpack this one a bit, just for gigglies. Did we need football fans to tell us that Nickleback shouldn't have played? Honestly, I think it's proof that God, or Doctor Who, don't actually exist because the atrocity of Nickleback is allowed to continue plaguing our great land to this day. But yes, now that football fans have noticed that Nickleback sucks let's move on this, I'm envisioning a black ops mission that will be so complete in its minty destructiveness that the earth will be left scorched and smoldering...


----------



## chapels (Nov 24, 2011)

i think we should put them in pads


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Chapels, I could have really used your Dolphins beating the Cowboys.  WTF man?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 25, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Let's unpack this one a bit, just for gigglies. Did we need football fans to tell us that Nickleback shouldn't have played? Honestly, I think it's proof that God, or Doctor Who, don't actually exist because the atrocity of Nickleback is allowed to continue plaguing our great land to this day. But yes, now that football fans have noticed that Nickleback sucks let's move on this, I'm envisioning a black ops mission that will be so complete in its minty destructiveness that the earth will be left scorched and smoldering...



Y'know, I'm pretty sure that their album sales to date aren't because the band bought 'em themselves, so yes, a petition by Lions fans was necessary.  I like some of their songs, to be honest, and I knew they shouldn't have played because the football fans didn't want them there.  Now that it's happened, they accidentally left what'll be known as the Nickelback Curse.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 25, 2011)

Nickleback has good album sales, but in the same way that a surprising amount of people get taken in by internet scams, the world has lots of people on it that aren't very clever. Liking a song or two? Sure, even the worst band gets lucky with a song sometimes and there is nothing wrong with liking a song unironically, but buying album after album of that stuff is pretty clearly a sign of an internal failing somewhere. There is so much great music out there, World, don't settle for Nickleback and its unique blend of bored power tool vocals and sludgy guitar work! Blech!


----------



## chapels (Nov 25, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Hey Chapels, I could have really used your Dolphins beating the Cowboys.  WTF man?


if they hadn't missed a field goal or screwed up that snap, it would have been in the bag. i will never understand our penchant for special teams blunders and simple, devastating mistakes. you'd never have known we were one of the most disciplined teams in the league a few years back

also, tony romo should have been sacked on every single play of that last scoring drive. each weak, wobbly, desperate pass to witten made me want to kick face

typical clutch-time dolphins football i guess


----------



## Slighted (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, damn, I got me some Bears to watch today!  

Really sad that the Bears weren't able to snap up Kyle Orton to hold them over until Cutlers return, but the defense is good enough to make it to the playoffs at this point.


----------



## chapels (Nov 30, 2011)

kyle orton would probably have been a huge dissapointment


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, the built in advantage was largely that he knew the system and players, he's a very competent QB, plus the neck beard! He might bring it back, BUT NOW THE WORLD WILL NEVER KNOW!

(So whos the biggest disappointment this year, y'think. The Eagles? Surely the Eagles...)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 30, 2011)

The Iggles by far are the biggest disappoint.  Biggest surprise is the Cincy Bengals in my book.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, you can only nod the Chargers way, right? Nothing to see here, folks, just another San Diego meltdown. What is it with that team? They always find a way to suck.

I'll give a special nod to the Colts, who would have thought that they'd be this bad without Peyton?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 30, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I'll give a special nod to the Colts, who would have thought that they'd be this bad without Peyton?



ME


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 30, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Yeah, you can only nod the Chargers way, right? Nothing to see here, folks, just another San Diego meltdown. What is it with that team? They always find a way to suck.
> 
> I'll give a special nod to the Colts, who would have thought that they'd be this bad without Peyton?



The management I think is to blame there along with their inability to take action to fire Norv Turner.  His team consistently finds ways to lose early, then lose in heartbreaking ways even if they make the postseason.  

The Chargers could have been a great team for the decade.  They just can't get out of their own way.  Kind of like my Giants.

And I always thought that without Peyton, that team was lost.  Their defense isn't nearly as good as people hype them up to be.  They had Freeney and Bob Sanders helped them out at times, but that was essentially it.  The only way they got by most of the time was because they had great kickers and a Hall of Fame Quarterback who controlled the clock and beat you by methodically moving the ball in a hurry-up offense.

Hell the only reason why they won the Super Bowl a few years back was because the Bears somehow played shittier than the Colts did that day.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 1, 2011)

Lord, that Super Bowl was a turd, watching Rex Grossman flail around in the rain and muck was horrible. Still, I did get that dizzy high right at the start with a Devin Hester return to open the game. It was all terrible after that.

Still, Peyton Manning really put his name in the candidacy for best QB of all-time with this season. Does anyone think the Colts should just trade the first pick they are destined to get? I mean, look at this team, it seems clear its time to think about a rebuild.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2011)

Vince Young, who declared that the Eagles were a dream team, threw interception after interception to bring that dream team's season to a nightmarish collapse.  The jokes are already rolling in.

Vince Young reportedly threw his pads into the stands, but they were intercepted by the Seahawks defense.
Vince Young threw a temper tantrum after the game, but it was intercepted.
Vince Young bent over to untie his shoes in the locker room and threw out his back, but thankfully it was intercepted.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 10, 2011)

ahaha I can get Rams season tickets for $250 what a deal


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 11, 2011)

Canadians play football, though...


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2011)

Please no Foosball, Foosball's the devil


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't always drink while watching/listening to suspenseful game endings, but when I do, I prefer to cool it down with a Dallas-style iced kicker.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2011)

Eli's Elite, I don't care what anyone says.  He should have beaten Green Bay and San Fran if the defense wasn't absolutely terrible.

The guy's a winner and with all the fanfare over Tim Tebow, no one is talking about this guy's fourth quarter passer rating and the fact he's going to break the NFL record for fourth quarter touchdowns in a season which he's tied with his brother and a guy by the name of Johnny Unitas right now.

Note this is more of a rant against Skip Bayless than anything else.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 13, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Eli's Elite, I don't care what anyone says.  He should have beaten Green Bay and San Fran if the defense wasn't absolutely terrible.
> 
> The guy's a winner and with all the fanfare over Tim Tebow, no one is talking about this guy's fourth quarter passer rating and the fact he's going to break the NFL record for fourth quarter touchdowns in a season which he's tied with his brother and a guy by the name of Johnny Unitas right now.
> 
> Note this is more of a rant against Skip Bayless than anything else.


Packers 13-0          Whoa.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 13, 2011)

Skip Bayless is pretty much the worst, I'm hoping he gets caught in some legal trouble like Mariotti did, then we'd be rid of both of them.

I have to admit, even though it was against my Bears, its just fun to watch Tebow play, I can't help but root for him a little.

(Also, yeah, Eli Manning doesn't get nearly the respect he deserves.)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 13, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Packers 13-0          Whoa.



TBH, if somehow the Giants manage to make the playoffs which regardless of those people jumping on their bandwagon at NFL Network seem to think is no where near a guarantee or even enough of a reason to call them a "favorite" for the division, I wouldn't be too scared to face Green Bay again.  They hung around and almost squeezed out the win.  If that last drive happened and the ball's in Eli's hands with 1:00 to go, Giants would have won.

And with just the way the league is this season.  Even 45 seconds is too much time to give the ball back to the opposing offense.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 13, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I don't always drink while watching/listening to suspenseful game endings, but when I do, I prefer to cool it down with a Dallas-style iced kicker.



lol Cowboys 
Fuck those guys, dropping a two possession game in less than five minutes. Chokeboys is what they are. Maybe if we had Tebow, then he could fail to perform for three quarters against bad teams and then rely on our rested field goal kicker to win all our games in the last minute/sudden death overtime.


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

fuck yeah football

Even though I live in Michigan, I've always rooted for the Baltimore Ravens. I actually slightly prefer college football to the NFL, and I grew up watching the Michigan Wolverines every Saturday with my father. However, while he never cared for the NFL, I loved football and wanted to watch more of it so I took a liking to pro football as well. I latched on to the Ravens for some reason (I probably just liked their mascot =P) and have followed them ever since. 

Last night's game was frustrating. I'm a Ravens fan, but I've got Rivers on my fantasy team so I wanted him to have a nice individual performance. Baltimore ended up getting blown out, yet Rivers just handed the ball off 37509 times and didn't do anything for me. Sucks, man...


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, yeah.  The longest win-loss streaks in this season ended within minutes of each other.  Just after Green Bay lost for the first time in 20 games, Indianapolis won for the first time in 18 games.

Also, smart move to start Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh.  First two drives ended in interceptions.  (Credit to their D, not giving up touchdowns.  Edit: well, in the first half, anyway.)

And what's with the lights?  Did the 'Niners forget to pay the power bill?


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 20, 2011)

From Louisiana so I'm all about Saints and LSU, a bit odd to show that pride over here in Utah.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 24, 2011)

4 int in 13 passes. It's another 4 quarter Tebow miracle, Romo style. I'm a believer!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;CtaDy_Y9kNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtaDy_Y9kNI[/video]
holy shiiiiiiit


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

Bengals could be the real deal here in a couple of years. I doubt they're super bowl bound, but they're definitely finally on the right track.

I just wish the same could be said for my Phins.. x.x


----------



## chapels (Dec 27, 2011)

were the dolphins really as dominant in the first half as it looked by the score? i missed the game but i almost lept out of my shoes when i checked the score. shame we lost


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

Brady put his big boy pants on. Moore was having a really good start and Bush broke the 1k mark. Dolphins Defense was doing what they should have done in game 1 (and the entire first half of the season.) against New England. Though since I'm from Ohio, I got stuck having to tolerate the Browns game, so I didn't actually get to WATCH it.

Honestly, we need a coach (Gruden plz gruden plz gruden plz gruden plz) and a QB to lead this team. Our defense is still fine, showing marks of genius. We have three bang up receivers who are turning veteran. A strong OL to protect that QB, and two strong RB's. Lets finally get this Coach/QB problem fixed and we can lead the AFC East finally. :3


----------



## chapels (Dec 29, 2011)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Lets finally get this Coach/QB problem fixed and we can lead the AFC East finally. :3


 ten more years! ten more years!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Aside from the Super Bowl run, I don't think I've wanted the Giants to win more than I do right now.

I swear to God, those receivers, YES EVEN YOU VICTOR CRUZ, better bring their "A" game because unless Bradshaw and Jacobs decide to run for 200+ against Dallas, Eli's going to be throwing it their way.


----------



## chapels (Dec 30, 2011)

i had a dream last night i was wearing a victor cruz t-shirt and i was really disappointed when i woke up and it wasn't real. 

anyways, last time i heard the dallas secondary described in a sentence, the sentence was "the cowboys secondary is depleted". considering the way eli is slinging the football, the only thing i think you really need to worry about is the defense.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

chapels said:


> i had a dream last night i was wearing a victor cruz t-shirt and i was really disappointed when i woke up and it wasn't real.
> 
> anyways, last time i heard the dallas secondary described in a sentence, the sentence was "the cowboys secondary is depleted". considering the way eli is slinging the football, the only thing i think you really need to worry about is the defense.



Even with a "depleted" defense, these guys are still professionals.  If the Giants receivers continue to tip balls up in the air as they have been known to do, then this will be a long game.

Likewise, Left Guard David Diehl had what is likely the worst game of his life the last time these two teams met.  Guys were literally running right around him untouched to Manning.  If he can't step his game up then Eli won't have nearly enough time to pick at that "weak secondary" of the Cowboys.  Granted they haven't played to form this year, but I can't count a team out this late in the season with this much on the line.

The only thing I can realistically say we have going for us is Felix Jones.  He's their lone running back and if he gets shut-down early, Garrett's going to get pass wacky and have Romo throw with that bruised hand.  If the Giants hit him early and often, his effectiveness with the long ball will be limited and he'll have to rely on Witten to move the ball.

This game just gives me jitters man.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

Victor Cruz was a great asset to my fantasy team.. until the second round of playoffs when he tanked and I got nothing from him OR my other recievers (Nelson/Fitzgerald), ending my unbelievable comeback.


----------



## chapels (Dec 30, 2011)

oh lord i nearly forgot that demarco is out for the long haul. that's just awesome. honestly, felix jones has never impressed me. it might be easier than you let yourself think. now jason witten... that man is a fucking problem. 

also, demarcus ware will make anyone look like you shouldn't be starting them, though i'm not going to go out of my way to say diehl is anything better than your typical o-line stand-in either. if he's got one thing going for him, he wants that position badly. he's going to have to play the shit out of it come sunday if he doesn't want problems in training camp (he was competing with a rookie this offseason, no?)

anyways... i wish i owned a fantasy team where four catches for 55 yards was tanking. i owned mike sims-walker once [waving the smallest team flag] _next year..._


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

chapels said:


> oh lord i nearly forgot that demarco is out for the long haul. that's just awesome. honestly, felix jones has never impressed me. it might be easier than you let yourself think. now jason witten... that man is a fucking problem.
> 
> also, demarcus ware will make anyone look like you shouldn't be starting them, though i'm not going to go out of my way to say diehl is anything better than your typical o-line stand-in either. if he's got one thing going for him, he wants that position badly. he's going to have to play the shit out of it come sunday if he doesn't want problems in training camp (he was competing with a rookie this offseason, no?)
> 
> anyways... i wish i owned a fantasy team where four catches for 55 yards was tanking [waving the smallest team flag] _next year..._



Diehl was sort of competing with Will Beaty, but Will's never really matured enough as a player to be relied upon.  Last year was supposed to be his breakout year.  Then this year was supposed to be his breakout year.  At this point we're better off developing Mitch Petrus at Left Tackle where he's started the past few weeks and drafting a LG.  Diehl is a good guy.  I've talked to him, had a few meals with the guy.  I got much bro love for him.  But he's getting old and he clearly isn't performing at the same level he was a few years ago.  I dare say the worst thing that could have happened to him was moving him back to his original position at Left Guard instead of keeping him at Tackle.

Jones I'm not worried about.  I'm confident that the D-Line can stop him, especially if you're running with JPP, Canty, Joseph, and Tuck in there.  The Giants will likely manage to get at least 2 sacks on Romo.  Osi's going to play and he's got a sack in every game he's played except one.  But if the D-Line gives Romo too much time, as they did the last time they met, then Romo's going to have a field day.  IMO, our first round pick Prince Amukamara shouldn't be playing with as much time he's missed.  The only reason why he's doing so is because we literally don't have anyone else left to play Corner Back and we need him in there for Nickle and Dime packages to free up Antrel Rolle, Kenny Phillips, and Deon Grant to play their natural positions.  And as long as Perry Fewell continues to keep the defense simplified, there shouldn't be as many blown coverages as we've seen from the secondary.


----------



## chapels (Dec 30, 2011)

prince's performance is really upsetting considering patrick peterson has been comparatively lighting it up out in the desert. seems all prince does is get lit up. i have to wonder what's going wrong... maybe the foot is still bothering him after all this time?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

chapels said:


> prince's performance is really upsetting considering patrick peterson has been comparatively lighting it up out in the desert. seems all prince does is get lit up. i have to wonder what's going wrong... maybe the foot is still bothering him after all this time?



Well consider his situation:

1) The lockout pushed all off-season conditioning out of whack.  The Giants organization does a great job of bringing their rookies in early to train them, work them out, and get them to learn the playbook, and this wasn't able to happen thanks to the NFLPA and the owners.  So Prince had no chance of getting assimilated slowly to the speed of the NFL by the time the lockout ended.

2) He got injured nearly the first day of training camp.  That sets him back even more from getting up to speed in the NFL and now all he can do is watch his teammates and study the playbook.  Otherwise he's on an island by himself unable to train.

3) Being unable to train means he gets lazy.  The guy noticeably looks bigger than he did in training camp.  And it ain't muscle that he's built.  Not being able to run made him gain weight so he's not as fast or quick as he was before.  You can see how badly he's been burned on several plays, and you can't even blame Perry Fewell's defensive scheme for those issues.  He's lost a step.

4) The foot is likely still bothering him.

So overall it's a calamity of issues that Prince had to come back from.  Next year with having Terrell Thomas back he'll be able to ease back into the team and condition himself in the offseason.  But right now this is a lost year for him and it shows.


----------



## chapels (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah that sounds like it really hits the nail on the head right there, i nearly forgot that it was on the very first day of training camp. it's easy to forget the importance and advantage of a single step when it comes to an nfl secondary


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

I just want to see NYG win so all the Cowboys fans will shut up. Its really all about the ability of the NFC to take the Packers out right now, which looks really difficult right now.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

chapels said:


> yeah that sounds like it really hits the nail on the head right there, i nearly forgot that it was on the very first day of training camp. it's easy to forget the importance and advantage of a single step when it comes to an nfl secondary



Well not even in the secondary but pretty much any "skill" position in the NFL.  The NFL is a fast game.  If you're lagging behind, more often than not, you're going to get burned.  Now some guys are able to make due with that.  Amani Toomer was never the fastest receiver in the world, but he ran good routes, had sure hands, and was aware of where he was on the field.  Jake Ballard this year runs a 5-second 40-yard dash.  But again, he runs good, precise routes and is a huge target who's tough to bring down.  If you look back at the highlights for this year, you'll see several plays where Ballard was dragging guys behind him. These kinds of players though are few and far between.



ObsidianLaughter said:


> I just want to see NYG win so all the Cowboys fans will shut up. Its really all about the ability of the NFC to take the Packers out right now, which looks really difficult right now.



Cowboys fans are by their very nature loud, obnoxious, and feel that "America's Team" will win the NFC and go to the Super Bowl every year, not much different than the Rex Ryans of the world.  But I gotta give them credit here.  From the sports boards I've been following, most Cowboy fans are a bit more reserved for this game.  I like to think Giants fans are more realistic with their team, as we've dealt with enough heartache to keep us cautiously optimistic as opposed to go full out "Homer" for the most part.  This year Dallas and New York are almost identical when you look at them on paper and through the season.  This is just one of those games where it's too close to call either way.  Most "experts" are admitting their picks this week are more based on gut feelings rather than either team having a distinct advantage.  Aside from the Giants D-Line versus the Dallas O-Line, this game is going to come down to X-Factors.

Green Bay I'm not too worried about.  The Giants, should they have to play them, I think, can potentially win that game as they did before a couple of weeks ago.  The Saints is another story.  For whatever reason, they have NYG's number.  For teams like Green Bay and Saints, it's not so much stopping them as much as it is slowing the bleeding of points you're going to inevitably give up and taking advantage of every opportunity you get against them, because you won't get many.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

> Cowboys fans are by their very nature loud, obnoxious, and feel that  "America's Team" will win the NFC and go to the Super Bowl every year,  not much different than the Rex Ryans of the world.



I don't know how many Dallas fans always find themselves in need of a "Goddamn snack" though. And being a Dolphins fan, I have to witness my team deal with Jabba the Hutt not once, but twice a year. I still find Jets fans to be significantly worse sometimes. x.x


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I don't know how many Dallas fans always find themselves in need of a "Goddamn snack" though. And being a Dolphins fan, I have to witness my team deal with Jabba the Hutt not once, but twice a year. I still find Jets fans to be significantly worse sometimes. x.x



Well being from the New York area and going to plenty of Giants games in my time, as well as Jets, I can tell you the type of fan is significantly different between the Giants and Jets.  Giants fans seem to be more analytical, reserved, and are not afraid to let their team know that bad play and not putting in an effort is not acceptable, as Antrel Rolle found out the first year he was here.

Jets fans are mainly the reason why the parking lot opens five hours before game-time instead of eight.  Stories about the infamous "Gate D", starting bonfires in the parking lot with Jets merch providing the fuel, fights, etc are just a few of the calling cards of a Jets home game.  Having Rex as their coach just makes sense considering he's essentially one of those fans.  The problem is with all his bold proclamations, he hasn't delivered on his guarantees and is likely in denial about his own team's shortcomings.  I forget who said it this week on WFAN, but one of the hosts made the comment of "I think Rex Ryan might have Tourettes Syndrome.  Because I think he thinks that "Super Bowl" is the worst insult you could possible utter in the English language with how often he says it to everyone."

I mean hell, after the Giants beat him this week, he told Brandon Jacobs "OH YEAH, WAIT UNTIL WE WIN THE SUPERBOWL."  Forget about the fact that they need four things to happen for them next week for them to make it, including beating a Dolphins team who's hot right now and would love to play spoiler.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

And I know this Dolphins team would love nothing more than to spoil Jabba's day. Rexie boy isn't gonna get to the playoffs unless he gets through us, and I quite frankly don't think its going to happen. Bush is hot and Revis can't play every position.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 30, 2011)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> And I know this Dolphins team would love nothing more than to spoil Jabba's day. Rexie boy isn't gonna get to the playoffs unless he gets through us, and I quite frankly don't think its going to happen. Bush is hot and Revis can't play every position.



I think the biggest factor for the Dolphins is Jason Taylor.  He's announced he's going to retire and I'm sure what he'd love more than anything, besides a Super Bowl ring, would to go out with a win against a divisional opponent to end their season.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

WELL IT LOOKS LIKE THE JETS GET TO SIT OUT THIS YEAR AND CONTEMPLATE ONCE MORE WHY JABBA THE HUTT IS THEIR COACH.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH DOLPHINS!!!!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha Steve Spagnuolo got fired and Jeff Fisher is supposed to take his spot.  Owned


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Term's All In for SUNDAYSUNDAYSUNDAY at the Meadowlands.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

^ It looked like the morgue was all in when the Giants were done with the Falcons... lol


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Now, all around it was an awesome game and I gotta give the Giants a shit ton of credit for holding the Falcons to no offensive points the entire game.  That's huge, especially coming from a usually suspect defense once you move past the line of scrimmage.

Obviously I liked the quarterback play by Eli and the duo of Jacobs and Bradshaw are clicking like they did back in '07.  I like the Giants' chances in Green Bay, but there are a few things they need to clean up in order for that to happen.

1)  The O-Line needs to remain focused.  The safety that the Falcons recorded was due to Kareem McKenzie completely blowing his assignment.  I don't know how someone could have been more beat than he was in that situation.  Those are the kinds of things you just can't allow and expect to beat the Packers.

2)  As great as the third- and fourth-and-short stops were, you got to remember that if Mike Smith weren't as stubborn as he was, the Falcons would have easily gotten points on those possessions, which you desperately need when you're the road team in a playoff game.  It's a very delicate game you play when you go for it on Fourth-and-short, and traditionally, the team who's on the road is much better off settling for the field goal than pushing their luck to keep the drive alive.  Especially when you're going up against Green Bay's offense, you might want those points more than the potential of giving them good field position or momentum.  Against Green Bay on defense, you can't always count on a goal line stand.

3)  Trailing off the last point, you can't allow a team to get in those third- and fourth-and-short situations.  Green Bay is not Atlanta.  They know how to dive forward for a few extra yards.  You need to hold them to 3rd and 4 or longer to give yourself a shot.  The way you do that is making form tackles.  Go back to your fundamentals.  Wrap up every receiver and ball carrier you can to eliminate yards after the catch and yards after initial contact.

4)  You can't miss opportunities to score.  Cruz dropped at least two balls today which were easily catchable.  Jake Ballard let a ball sail right through his hands that, if caught, would have been a touchdown.  It's been a running theme for our receivers this year, but the drops have to stop if they want to have any chance against this Green Bay team.

And that's all I got.  Now I just gotta pull for the 49ers to beat the Saints, because there ain't no way the Giants, should they beat the Packers, would be able to beat New Orleans at home.  For whatever reason the team just can't perform there.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 9, 2012)

2012 BCS Chamionship game summary: Field goals. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Was Tony Sparano coaching both teams?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Can someone explain to me what the hell is going on with some of these coaches in the NFL?

Dear Lord.  Thoughts and prayers go out to Steelers running back coach Kirby Wilson and the family of Green Bay offensive coordinator Joe Philbin.

In other coaching news, the Jets finally fired Brian Shottie and are apparently going to hire Tony Sparano.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 11, 2012)

I kinda stopped keeping up with the rest of the season when the playoffs started.  ._.  My Bears didn't make it and I am full of sad.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Can someone explain to me what the hell is going on with some of these coaches in the NFL?
> 
> Dear Lord.  Thoughts and prayers go out to Steelers running back coach Kirby Wilson and the family of Green Bay offensive coordinator Joe Philbin.
> 
> In other coaching news, the Jets finally fired Brian Shottie and are apparently going to hire Tony Sparano.


The Steelers guy looks like a sperg


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 16, 2012)

*DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHECK*

Srsly though, couldn't be happier with the G-Men today.  Not going to talk about the terrible calls.  They speak for themselves and it's really sour grapes to complain about officiating when you win a game.

Pretty much every point I hit on in my previous post the Giants did.  For the most part the Green Bay offense wasn't able to convert on critical third-and-longs.  The O-Line protected Eli much better.  The Giants kept the pressure on the Pack.

Really this is all about the string of big plays the Giants have converted over their past four games.  In this game, the two Nicks touchdowns were all the difference here.  Between the pinball move and the Hail Mary, I'm not sure if you can take away either one of those and say the outcome of the game would have been different, maybe making a strong case for the Hail Mary because it was at the end of the first half and put the Giants up two scores instead of one.

But there, of course, things the Giants need to work on.

1) Their secondary is still not wrapping up guys as much as I'd like.  The Packers were pretty much the epitome of what NOT to do when you're a defensive player, and really, as the 32nd ranked defense in the league, shows what's wrong with the mindset of most defensive players in the NFL today.  Defensive backs seem to think that they're running around without arms.  Their mindset clearly seems to be A) hurt the other player, B) strip the ball, and C) if all else fails, consider tackling the other guy.  The Giants had this problem with a couple of plays yesterday and it seriously needs to stop.  Now if you look at the 49ers game from Saturday, THAT is how you tackle.  Run through your man, wrap your arms around them, and drag them to the ground.  

2)  The running game regressed in this game.  Now Bradshaw had a great run with 15 seconds left in the first half and was smart to get out of bounds.  Also had another one after bouncing out of a blown up stretch play between the left tackle and guard and reversing fields.  Jacobs' run in for the touchdown that pretty much was the icing on top of the cake seemed more like the Packers giving up rather than a great run on his part.  The O-Line has done a great job protecting Eli, but they need to try and seal those holes in order for our running backs to get into the second level.  

We saw this with the 49ers game.  When Pierre Thomas went out all the Saints had was Darren Sproles.  Sproles is a decent running back, but he's by no means an every-down back.  On top of that, there's no question that the Saints are a throw-first team.  So as soon as Thomas went out, the Saints got even more one-dimensional than normal.  The only way you beat a great defense like the 49ers is by keeping them honest.  To do that you have to run the ball.  And even if the Giants don't go for big 10-15 yard runs, you have to commit to your running game to keep the 49ers guessing.  Last time New York and San Fran played, I don't think Bradshaw played so that's an advantage for the G-Men by giving them another threat with the run.

3)  This is more of a nitpick than anything, but you can't settle for field goals.  The Giants have struggled with the Red Zone offense and if you told me that the Giants would be leading after being forced to kick three field goals in the Red Zone after the first half I would have called you crazy.  It's by no means going to be easy against the Niners defense, but you HAVE to score touchdowns in the Red Zone at this time of year.  It almost always decides these kinds of games.

And that's really it.  I do think the Giants have a big advantage going into San Fran over New Orleans defensively because of the fact that the defensive coordinator Perry Fewell hasn't dialed up a lot of blitzes this year.  They're getting decent pressure on the quarterback with their front four which allows them to drop seven back to cover.  And that's how you get sacks and force bad throws, guys.  By giving the quarterback no one to throw to and collapsing the pocket.  Now I say that but the Giants also need to get in on Alex Smith early.  They only really got to Rodgers in the second half and the first half was pretty much punctuated by the receivers dropping passes rather than Rodgers making bad throws.

It'll be a great game and really is a classic match-up considering the history between the 49ers and Giants.  Can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 21, 2012)

Naki's Playoff predictions so far: 6-2.

Going for 2-0 this week:

Ravens: 34, Patriots: 30

Giants: 21, 49er's: 17

I think Baltimore's defense is determined to get Ed Reed a ring, and their defense is just something the Patriots don't have to deal with often. Flacco is on fire and can shoot out with brady while having to deal with a mediocre Patriots defense, whereas Lewis and the Ravens defense will be giving Brady a hard time all week. I'm not expecting a blowout, but I don't think Brady's getting off easy here. Ravens by 4.

Eli is on fire. Eli has some of the best receiving core in the league and we all know the Giants love to play spoiler. I'm not expecting a high scoring game, but I think NYG will pull this out. Sorry guys, we aint going to see a matchup of Harbaugh2Harbaugh here.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 22, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Naki's Playoff predictions so far: 6-2.
> 
> Going for 2-0 this week:
> 
> ...


Patriots won by three points god damn it they better not win the super bowl for the billionth time


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 23, 2012)

*THE GIANTS ARE GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL!!!!!!!1111!!!*

Holy shit dude, that was possibly one of the best defensive games I've ever seen in my life.  Save for the two blown coverages on Vernon Davis, both teams had to fight for every single yard they gained.

Eli's not only one of the best quarterbacks in the league but he's also the toughest.  You can't tell me that Brady would have had that much pressure in his face all day and be able to stand in the pocket and take those shots like a man like Eli did.

God damn.  Alright legit analysis for a second.

1)  Kareem McKenzie, you are terrible at what you do.  Now, I don't know if it's that you're getting on in the years or that you've just completely forgot your fundamentals, but you CANNOT allow guys to just brush right past you and sack your quarterback.  Also, the last time I checked, you don't stop playing until you hear a whistle.  C'mon man, you pushed your guy out of the play, disengaged, and allowed him to sack Eli from his blind side when Cruz was just about to be WIDE OPEN over the middle.  The window was there for a huge pick-up, and your lack of effort blew that play.  You seriously need to focus man.

2)  The Giants for the most part played great on D.  But those two bombs to Davis are just inexcusable.  If the secondary actually covers Davis on those two throws, the 49ers may only get 3 points the entire game.  But I will give them this: when it came to the fourth quarter and overtime, they got stout.  However, I can't help but point out that they did get gashed by Frank Gore and his back-up.  I don't know why the 49ers went away from the run toward the end of the game, but Giants were fortunate that the game was thrown into Alex Smith's hands, who started looking like a scared puppy toward the end of the game and was forced into some terrible throws.

3)  I don't know if it was the wet ball or the wind, but Eli still threw two balls that could have easily changed the tide of the game, and I'm speaking of the two where members of the 49ers secondary run into each other.  I don't think New England's secondary is good enough to take advantage of those spots, but those are still some dangerous throws which can seriously hurt when your primary goal in games like this is ball security.  Something Kyle Williams apparently wasn't coached up about.

4)  Yes I realize the Giants got EXTREMELY lucky on a couple of things, namely Bradshaw's non-fumble and Mr. Williams' inability to handle punt returns.  But that's football.  And the people of New York need to seriously get over the bad calls we've got.  Even I do now that I'm looking back with some perspective of some of the good calls we got, the one jumping out at me being the Victor Cruz non-fumble in the Arizona game.  But the Giants did earn that win, they weren't handed it as much as it looked that way.  Both teams were evenly matched and it was going to come down to which team made the most mistakes, and that just happened to me the 49ers.

I'm sure there's more that I'm missing right now and I'd love to bring it up sometime within this two week lull we have before the Super Bowl.  I'm just so excited to see these guys back playing for the Lombardi Trophy and I think they're in prime position to take it.  Bring on the Pats.

HUGE EDIT:

Really appreciate Steve Weatherford's Jersey Blowout.  Represent what state you're playin' in bro.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 24, 2012)

Be ready to see a very classic Manning Vs. Brady shoot out in the super bowl. Going to be a very close game that is going to be unbelievably hard to predict. First man to mess up loses, but I think the Giants can upset a very hungry New England Patriots team. High scoring game inbound.

Giants, 34, Patriots, 32


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I have only one thing to say about the Patriots

[video=youtube;b49EOmG6vCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b49EOmG6vCw[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 5, 2012)

Prediction: New York


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 5, 2012)

I am guessing 24 patriots 21 Giants


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 5, 2012)

PATRIOTS SUCK


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 5, 2012)

This was a good Super Ball


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 6, 2012)

So a defensively-inconsistent, mediocre team from the NFC East with a questionable defense wins the Super Bowl. Cowboys and Eagles fans are kicking themselves wondering what might have been. After getting gouged by the Saints, I thought the Giants were done for but now they're the Super Bowl champions.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Football crazy, football mad*

I just wanted to use this clearly inappropriate thread to say SUCK IT PATRIOTS


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 6, 2012)

The following image will be a placeholder for a more appropriate post:


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Football crazy, football mad*

Oh I'm sure Tom Brady is sucking "it". :V


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Football crazy, football mad*

Most memorable plays of the season, anyone?  For me, it was the two game-losing proofs that, despite the overall stats, icing the kicker does work against Dallas.




Gavrill said:


> I just wanted to use this clearly inappropriate thread to say SUCK IT PATRIOTS



Moved to the appropriate thread.  Let's keep 'em on topic, okay?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2012)

Fiiine |3

It was a good game, sheesh. Better than the last time the Patriots lost


----------



## chapels (Feb 7, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> WELL IT LOOKS LIKE THE JETS GET TO SIT OUT THIS YEAR AND CONTEMPLATE ONCE MORE WHY JABBA THE HUTT IS THEIR COACH.
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH DOLPHINS!!!!


best hangover ever. still a little hurt that one of the commentators implied matt moore could be starting next year


on the giants superbowl victory: way to fall two points short of winning me 300 dollars on a twenty dollar bracket, jerks 

but really, i couldn't be happier for another team to win. once the pieces were back together and everyone started to gel, they looked unstoppable. bradshaw rounded out the offense, eli was downright precise, the pass rush was absolutely huge (pierre-paul might have more defended passes this year than some nickel-backs). one thing i'm afraid of for them next year: brandon jacobs might be gone, and d.j. ware is not nearly good enough to stand in big-ass, lumbering cleats. i have trouble giving jacobs credit for much of anything, so that's saying a lot.

draft a power back

good luck again next year

thanks for posting everyone!

go dolphins!


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Football crazy, football mad*



ArielMT said:


> Most memorable plays of the season, anyone?  For me, it was the two game-losing proofs that, despite the overall stats, icing the kicker does work against Dallas.
> 
> 
> Moved to the appropriate thread.  Let's keep 'em on topic, okay?



Explains why the thread suddenly looked different when I clicked on it.


And I wonder if they print out winning shirts for both teams, and what happens to the shirts of the losing team. Maybe they should send them to Africa.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Football crazy, football mad*



CrazyLee said:


> And I wonder if they print out winning shirts for both teams, and what happens to the shirts of the losing team. Maybe they should send them to Africa.



Look to my previous post for your answer.  In Nigeria, the Patriots had a perfect season in 2008.

Thanks to my boy Mark Herzlich, we now have the first real hit song of 2012:

[yt]dyNPeLJBo7Y[/yt]

I can't tell you all how estatic I was watching the Giants win (while playing an intense game of Wisest Wizard).  It's so crazy for me to watch this Super Bowl and think about how similar the events of 2007 and even 1990 were to this whole thing.  I'm happy for Deon Grant, a guy who's been in the league for over 10 years finally getting a chance at a ring.  I'm glad Eli was able to give the ultimate middle finger to everyone who laughed off his claim that he was an elite quarterback at the beginning of the season.  And I'm glad I was able to make the rally at Met Life Stadium to watch Naughty by Nature perform before the Giants presented the Lombardi trophy to us all.

No analysis for this, just pure heart.  It's a great time to be a Giant fan.

The rest, as they say, is salsa.


----------

